# Creatine or No2. Which is Better?



## god hand (May 25, 2005)

If u had to choose, which one would u take?


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2005)

neither, I would (and do) use Maximum Pump ...I know that seems like another shamless plug, but I do use my own products and they work great for me.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> neither, I would (and do) use Maximum Pump ...I know that seems like another shamless plug, but I do use my own products and they work great for me.


----------



## Flakko (May 26, 2005)

MAXIMUN PUMP ALL THE WAY!!!

I haven't used, but judging by the ingredients, seems to be a good product. And the best thing has both, Nitric Oxide booster and Creatine!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

Maximum Pump seems like a good product, but I prefer powder, it seems more cost effective to me. Any change of MP being made in a powder form later?


----------



## Lok1 (May 28, 2005)

Creatine.  Hands down.  


NO is so overhyped and generally misunderstood it's not even funny.


----------



## topolo (May 28, 2005)

Lok1, good to have you at im


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Maximum Pump seems like a good product, but I prefer powder, it seems more cost effective to me. Any change of MP being made in a powder form later?



sure, puting a product into caps or tabs costs money, but you are paying for conveinence too.

I may look at doing a powder, but if I do it will be a different product with CEE and a few other ingredients.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 25, 2005)

Creatine is more effective. No2 is the Viagra for your body, you get the pump but your te same size when its all done.


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> If u had to choose, which one would u take?


I wouldn't waste my money on either.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

I hear there both stare-oids


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 25, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> neither, I would (and do) use Maximum Pump ...I know that seems like another shamless plug, but I do use my own products and they work great for me.



Looks like a good product.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I wouldn't waste my money on either.




you dont take any creatine?r u a non-responder to it or just dont want to take it?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 26, 2005)

I personally was a non-responder to creatine(at least mono- anyways).  I figured that I would give CEE a try during my last pct.  I could definately tell a difference.  As far as NO2 goes, the only thing that I have tried is CNW's Nitrous Malate(Di-Arginine Malate).  It is really cheap and I know that it is working for me.  I started it at the same time as I did Clen, so I don't know how much of it was from the Nitrous Malate alone.  I do know that my vascularity and pumps were better than they ever had been with Clen alone.


----------



## chris2489 (Jul 14, 2005)

creatine


----------



## sonnysux (Sep 11, 2005)

what creatine do I go buy in gnc? ...and dont say dont buy it there....cause I'm gonna go buy it there anyway


----------



## Stu (Sep 11, 2005)

dont buy creatine at gnc


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, if you have to go to GNC, get the "CE" I believe...made buy the same guys who make NO 2.  

I've been on NO 2 for about a month now.  I notice my veins getting bigger, I notice pump retension, maybe for a few hours after lifting.  Other than that, I'm disappointed.  

I'd have to go with CEE.


----------



## LAM (Sep 13, 2005)

creatine and NO2 are completely different supplements.  NO2 has nothing to do with ATP and cellular energy stores


----------



## sonnysux (Sep 14, 2005)

so what creatine to I get?....and can I take it with no-xplode?


----------



## funkdocta (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone tried N-Gorge or Tri-Matrix V2? They have both creatine and NO in them.

 N-Gorge apparently has CEE, Glutamine and NO in.


----------



## Nachez (Sep 18, 2005)

get L-arginine its the cheapest NOS supplement out


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> get L-arginine its the cheapest NOS supplement out



yep...3 grams in the AM and 3 grams PM before bed is all you need


----------



## Nachez (Oct 11, 2005)

I usually take 9 grams a day. 3 divided doses.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 15, 2005)

I tried NO2 and Pump Tech(I know...bad choice.)  I personally get almost nothing from Arginine supps.  V12 pumps me up better than these.


----------



## phreakypat (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree Creatine does wonders...


----------



## buffguy82 (Oct 17, 2005)

has anyone tried N02 and CEE together?  Good idea or bad?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Oct 21, 2005)

sonnysux said:
			
		

> what creatine do I go buy in gnc? ...and dont say dont buy it there....cause I'm gonna go buy it there anyway


 Why? Most people don't volluntarily bend over and take it quite as well as you're about to....just curious.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Oct 21, 2005)

sonnysux said:
			
		

> so what creatine to I get?....and can I take it with no-xplode?


 stack the explode with their other product cell mass, personally no-explode gave me plenty of explode. (not in a good way)  But hey! constipation wont be any of your worries for a while!

 But really if you got the loot to blow at gnc might as well pick up some CEX, worked great for me but had to stop cause "ther is sum po folk in the world"


----------



## rmcfar (Feb 24, 2006)

i tried creatine when i was 16 and all it did was make me gain huge amounts of weight without gaining too much strength
now im 19 and trying superpump250 and i seem to be getting way stronger and losing some of my creatine fat
so in my experience the superpump is way better


----------



## Lifeguard Dan (Feb 25, 2006)

Anavol Creatine from GNC.  I swear by it.  Seems to help my workouts.


----------



## leykis1o1 (Feb 28, 2006)

i use both. but at the right timing..i usually take AAKG Kre-Alkalyn creatine 2 hours before workout to raisse mt ATP..i also take a low dose of Arginine Alpha Ketoguterate NO amplifier  then 45 minutes before workout i take a higher dosage of NO amplifier..so im way pumped..my veins are pumped and my ATP is high..i blast the workouts supersetting everything cardio weight lifting ...then sometimes after workout i also take regular creatine to re-gain my levels of ATP back to normal


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 19, 2006)

GNC is so overpriced buy it off line.


----------



## sampsonized (Mar 19, 2006)

yes no xplode and creatine do fine together no xplode has creatine in it i would not reccommend cellmass though its shit go with phospogen hp or prolab or something thats better


----------



## LaZy-Boy (Mar 22, 2006)

so, ive recently been using creatine before and after my workouts
and in the past week i feel great, and have put on about 8 pounds.
mind you i have been eating alot more meat and using whey protien.
can anyone tell me are there any major side effects to creatine?
and what is the best way to use it to maximize your full potential?


----------



## 33ecooks (Apr 2, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> GNC is so overpriced buy it off line.



Word..... I coach football and track at a high school and I have to keep telling those teenagers the same damn thing.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (May 2, 2006)

> creatine fat



WTF


----------



## god hand (May 4, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> WTF


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 4, 2006)

i use a-akg and CEE, 2 weeks with it and i'm seeing good vascularity, strength, harder muscles, performance(HIIT)


----------



## cacjr (May 4, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> GNC is so overpriced buy it off line.



not if your brother works there  

NO makes you feel good. that's it. NO-XPLODE gave me a gain of 5 pounds in 3 weeks and i lost it 3 days after i stopped taking it.

stick to creatine.


----------

